# Ricky Rubio sprains left ankle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ORLANDO, Fla. -- Minnesota Timberwolves point guard Ricky Rubio left Friday night's game against the Orlando Magic with a sprained left ankle after landing awkwardly on a drive to the basket in the second quarter.
> 
> X-rays were negative, and Rubio will be re-evaluated Saturday in Miami, where the Timberwolves play the Heat to end their three-game road trip.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11838614/ricky-rubio-minnesota-timberwolves-sprains-ankle


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531158655945957376


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad there's no fracture.


----------

